# Anno 1404 - Windows 8 kompatibel?



## Loratus (26. März 2013)

Hallo Community.
Meine Freundin und ich wollen und Anno 1404 Königs Edition zulegen, sind jedoch nicht sicher ob es bei ihr funktioniert, da sie Windows 8 benutzt.
Google spuckt dazu verschiedene Antworten aus. Die einen konnten es ohne Probleme spielen, andere bekamen laufen Fehlermeldungen.
Daher wollte ich mal hier fragen ob irgendwer Anno 1404 auf Win8 spielt und evtl Probleme damit hat/hatte.

Freundliche Grüße
Loratus


----------



## Dagonzo (26. März 2013)

Ab Patch 1.2 läuft es zumindest auf Win 7. Und nahezu alles was auf Win 7 läuft, sollte auch bei Version 8 laufen. Da ich Win 8 aber nach weniger als einer Woche von meinem Rechner verbannt/verbrannt, gevierteilt und verkauft habe, kann ich das leider nicht überprüfen.


----------



## lisa-m (20. März 2014)

Sollte im Prinzip gehen, aber Windows 8 habe ich selbst auch nicht, wegen unterschiedlicher Gründe.


----------



## polterer82 (25. November 2014)

Sollte eigentlich klappen, aber bei Windows 8 ist alles möglich. Furchtbares System


----------

